# Wo "Ubishop Voucher" aktivieren?



## thoast3 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute,

Eins vorneweg: Wenn dieses Thema im falschen Unterforum gelandet ist, bitte ich einen Mod, es ins richtige zu verschieben 

Also, jetzt zur Frage:
Ich habe mir gestern The Crew, als es bei Kinguin im Angebot war, gekauft ( The Crew Ubishop Voucher - The Crew). 
Und zwar als "Ubishop Voucher". 

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie und wo kann ich den Key aktivieren?

Danke


----------



## Robstar85 (17. Dezember 2014)

hier: [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]http://shop.ubi.com/NVIDIATC[/FONT]

und dann bei Promo Code  deinen Code eingeben.

wenn du bei deinem eigenen Link auf "Aktivierungsdetails" klickst findest du die Antwort aber auch


----------



## thoast3 (17. Dezember 2014)

404 Not Found

Oha


----------



## Robstar85 (17. Dezember 2014)

gehts jetzt? irgendwas is mit dem link komisch. keine Ahnung. auf jeden Fall im Ubishop.


----------



## thoast3 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wo &quot;Ubishop Voucher&quot; aktivieren?*

Ok, hab eine Anleitung gefunden: https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/faq/6...rsteller-bekommen-einlosen/kA030000000iAlcCAE

Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?

P.S.: Link hat wieder nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Dezember 2014)

Den Key kann man eigentlich nicht so kaufen, den gibt es nur zu einer Grafikkarte dazu. Der Code ist also möglicherweise ungültig.


----------



## thoast3 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hi, ich hab gestern noch den Kinguin-Support angeschrieben, die haben mir einen Link zum Ubisoft-Shop geschickt, wo ich den Code erfolgreich aktivieren konnte.

Jetzt habe ich vom Store eine E-Mail als Quittung erhalten, in dem eine Seriennummer steht. Sie sieht so aus (natürlich gebe ich hier nicht die richtige an ^^) :
ASDF-LLLL-GTZZ-FGU8

Meine Frage: Kann ich damit das Spiel bei Uplay aktivieren und runterladen?
Oder muss ich The Crew woanders runterladen?


----------

